# Big wasatch bear



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Got this big Ole girl with her cubs on trail camera. Also got a decent sized boar those pics are still on my camera will upload those soon


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats a big ole sow!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool.


----------

